# Which ereader???



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

My partners eyesite is not what it used to me and she is having trouble
reading on her Dx because of the color of the screen.  She loves reading
on my Ipad because of the white background.  Would love to surprise her
with a new ereader but not sure which one.  Please give me your opinion
as to which one to buy for her.  The ability to download our kindle books
is a must.  Thanks...


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

If you got a Nook Color she would have 5 or 6 choices of background colors (including white). You can also change font size and brightness of the screen. You can put Kindle books on it but you would have to learn how to Root the Nook so that you can add the Android Market on it. Then you can add the Kindle for Android app onto the device.

Although I remember reading that Amazon is supposed to be releasing a new app that will work on any device as long as you have an internet connection sometime in January. That way she can read Kindle books when in WIFI range without needing to Root the Nook.



But if she is comfortable with your IPad that may be what would work best for her.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Nook Color appears to be very cool as a device, but it would require some tech geekery to root it as mentioned by Love2read.  Without rooting, it would work great for Nook Books, (and apparently can read epub books from the library), but wouldn't work for Amazon Kindle books.

If you want something less tech-ish, I'd look at some of the Android tablets that are out there.  The Galaxy Tab is out now (and they have just announced a wifi-only version that should be independent of cell phone companies which I suspect is what you want), but there are several newer devices just announced at the big consumer electronics show happening this week.  You will have a lot more options for that area (and probably cheaper ones!) in a month or two. And obviously an iPad would work fine!

To my knowledge, there is no tablet-sized non-eInk option to read Amazon Kindle books other than Android-based tablets like the Galaxy Tab, or an Apple product such as the iPad.  There are lots of small cell phones such as Blackberries, iPhones, and Androids phones, but I suspect those screens are smaller than desired.


----------

